# Bentyl To Help With Urgency/slow Down Diarrhea



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

I realize we have several bentyl forums ongoing, so please forgive another one.I very recently started taking bentyl, and am still trying to learn how best to use it.I have extreme, continually urgency, and can't get off toilet. The doctor prescribed bentyl to help with this. (Also, much diarrhea.)Does anyone else take this to help slow/control urgency? And, do you take bentyl before or after meals?Thanks,Evelyn


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

typically they recommend taking it 20-30 minutes before a meal.There is a normal increase in activity that occurs after a meal and for IBSers that can be a problem time.Taking bentyl before a meal tends to damp down that post-eating reaction and that can ease symptoms for some people. You want the drug in place before the reaction as that seems to work better than trying to stop it afterward. Additionally sometimes by the time the drug dissolves and gets working the problem is over and you may not want the medication when you do not need it.K.


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

Kathleen,Thanks for information.My problem is that I can't quit going. But, also have 'constipated' diarrhea, and have to strain to get it going sometimes. So, what I've been trying to figure out, is can I eat, try to empty what I can, AND then take the bentyl so that it slows down the urgency.I guess I have one heck of a messes up system, and am trying to figure it out as I go. Also, my doctor wants me to lay off imodium, because that causes constipation, and so on, and so on.Also, doing my best to try and regulate with diet, etc. Overwhelming. And, stuck in the house because of it most of the darn time.Evelyn


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know that it would effect the straining to go.that sounds like a pelvic floor problem and you may need to have that evaluated, especially if you have to strain to release diarrhea.I'd still take it before. If your colon doesn't send a bunch of stool to the rectum, you shouldn't have urgency to pass it as it will still be where it should be in the colon rather than getting sent to the end before it's time.You don't usually get urgency from stool anywhere other than in the rectum.


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

I do have incomplete evacuation problems. Along with the urgency. I've had everything evaluated. I have a 'slight' rectocele. I also have multiple sclerosis, which adds/causes the over all problem.Again, what I was attempting to do was to go with trying to empty what's left in the rectum, and stop further disaster. Just trying to learn to use the medication to work with MY situation. And, was wanting to hear if anyone else was taking it for urgency.Evelyn


----------

